# Ravenna Arsenal Hunt



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Well we got drawn for a pretty bad section IMOP 7D... Totally fenced in section with the exception of an open gate or couple holes in the fence. Not many hardwoods so really no reason for the deer to be there. Never saw a deer. Partner saw one...about 140 class buck but I had the buck tag(how it usually works lol). Heard very little shooting all day long.Guess EHD took it's toll last year. Talked with a few others that saw some really nice bucks in other sections so there is some quality deer that will still be roaming for next year. Wanted to say the hunt was well run and our escorts Todd and Mike were great. That "big Mike" was a hoot. So kudos to all the arsenal staff that made it happen.Had a great time and even got to see some folks I haven't seen in a while at the morning briefing. Now back to the bow stand!


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I got a drawn for Ravenna two years ago. Same results no deer very very few shots. The state can blame it on EHD last year but there weren't many deer there 2 years ago. The state is allowing to many deer to be harvested on some of the controlled areas. I drive past Plumbrook 3 or 4 nights a week I used to see 10-20 deer along the fence where people feed them now you are lucky to see one at all. I wouldn't care how many deer they shoot on the controlled areas but it kinda pisses me off when the state charges for a drawing,some people even need a back ground check then people spend there time and money to travel to a controlled hunt might even stay in a hotel thinking they have a reasonable chance of harvesting a deer and the fact is they would probably have a better chance if the spent the same amount of time at there local wildlife area.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I hunted the ladies hunt with my wife two weeks ago. We were in 20 c I think. We took three does and could have shot a fourth easily but did not have a fourth tag. We checked out by 11am. Also killed a coyote. Found a really nice buck that was probably an ehd kill. 

Not a lot of shooting around us. After Several times in there I have started to develop a program and we have taken deer the last four times we have been in there. They scaled back to two hunts his year because of the population there being down a good bit. Ehd and coyotes are certainly a factor, but the deer tend to migrate to all of the closed areas that don't get hunted pretty quick I think.

There are far less deer than before. I haven't been to plumbrook in ages but the two times we went in there we did really really well. Same thing, you need to set yourself up for the other hunters to push deer to you.

I like the ladies hunt because it is a rare day in the woods with my wife and we can hunt with a gun outside of gun season.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I got to hunt there in 1991. I was 16 at the time. My gosh time goes by fast! At that time there were so many deer in there that all of the shrubs were bare, 6 ft off the ground from deer eating them. It was common to see groups of 30 deer along the fence. I sat in the woods for 12 hours that day and never saw a single deer! We had 20mph winds and rain the whole time!


----------

